# pressure washers



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Is Karcher the best to go for, looking for one around £50?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a Karcher one - don't really recommend it for the car though  I took the silver off my Celica wheels using it!

Great for the drive and patio though.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> I took the silver off my Celica wheels using it!
> 
> Great for the drive and patio though.


emmm.... is that even possible?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

got Karcher but hasn't touched it in about 2 years. it's perfect, go for one with the extras, avoid the older models as they have unreliable pumps.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

I picked up a Karcher recently - brilliant machines for the money. They're fine to use on cars, you just have to use the correct attachments, and be carefull with tyres as they can damage the rubber if you put too concentrated a stream on them. Just don't use the dirt blaster attachment!


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

I Bought a Karcher 2.35 from ebay a couple of years ago for £35 should have been £100ish. I use it weekly and its spot on to be honest. Cant fault it


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i have only used karcher pressures washers, im on my second one in 12 years, i think they are well worth the money,
but as previous posts, use the correct lances and tools for the job


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had a Karcher for ten years now can't fault it to be honest. If you have decking the "Racer" attachment is excellent :wink: ( A bit off topic sorry)


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jamo8 said:


> I've had a Karcher for ten years now can't fault it to be honest. If you have decking the "Racer" attachment is excellent :wink: ( A bit off topic sorry)


+1 on the racer attachment. Does a great job on our indian stone as well


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

Kranzle is the way to go - had about 8 cheapos including Karcher and they were all broken after a year. Did loads of research and discovered Kranzle.










Mermoto


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello Ian mate,

Anything "budget" is gonna have plastic internals on the pump which with long periods of use and over time will fail due to the nature of them.

BUT... I have a Karcher, used it regularly and even done the whole drive a number of times without issues (it'll break now!!).

Lots of different attachments, 
Single nozzle jet (keep away from car).
Normal fan high pressure is great for under car cleaning and blowing off the soap suds from a distance.
I have just got a foaming attachment and it works really well. Use it now as a quick clean or the first stage of a full clean.

I would say there are better out there but not for the money you can get a Karcher at!
The only other one i would consider is an Alto Kew machine but you'll need a great deal on one to match the Karcher prices.

Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another vote for Karcher. I bought the first one in 1981 to clean the Land Rovers after off road use which was normally a 4 hour operation to get rid of all the mud and clean the drive afterwards.

I had about 20 years (mis) use out of that one and now have a large high output Karcher unit but with adjustable pressure lance. I've only used it once on the TT though.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers all, i think i will go for a Karcher k2.19 its about £50 which will do for me.


----------



## shezz05 (May 5, 2005)

Ive just got my self one of these off karcher direct who trade in ebay, bargain i think

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

also just got the snowfoam lance so cant wait to have a play


----------

